# Gender roles



## VictoryOverFear (Mar 18, 2014)

I tried to be as thorough as possible, I left out homosexual relationships though because I don't know anything about that, if you are gay and want to answer feel free to reply 

 *There was some confusion. This is about gender role, you and your partners personality, actions, behavior, sexual preferences. Not appearance.*

I'm sure you already know my answer.


----------



## VictoryOverFear (Mar 18, 2014)

Umpalumpa said:


> Also if you are giving THAT many options, what about women that just want sex?


I didn't think there would be enough to be worth it, I can only go up to 20 and all of the others were more important than that one.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

either gender/don't know what i want.
furthermore: non-gender conforming/demi pansexual. but those are loose labels. i do have (low pressure) preferences and (low pressure) turn offs. i.e. super "macho" and super "girly" people are less likely to gain positive attention from me. i'm not exactly drawn to those who present on either extreme end of the gender binary. i prefer the middle bits, nearing androgyny/agenderism/genderqueer.


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

this is homophobic


----------



## StNaive (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm a not-very masculine(nor feminine) guy and I also want a not-very masculine guy; or at least not an overtly macho one. Of course, quantifying masculinity and femininity and gender in general is pretty hard to do, if it's even possible, but that's essentially how I feel.

I'm interested to see how this poll ends up going.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

What if you want them to look masculine but not act masculine?


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

"I am a not very masculine man and want a very feminine girl_."_


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

People can have feminine appearances but not be typically feminine, for example. What do you mean? Do you assume that the appearance and the personality go hand in hand or are you just talking about personality? Or...?


----------



## VictoryOverFear (Mar 18, 2014)

komorikun said:


> What if you want them to look masculine but not act masculine?


I wanted this to be about how they and you act, not appearance.


----------



## VictoryOverFear (Mar 18, 2014)

probably offline said:


> People can have feminine appearances but not be typically feminine, for example. What do you mean? Do you assume that the appearance and the personality go hand in hand or are you just talking about personality? Or...?


Just answered Komorikun with the same question. Yes, it's personality. Gender as a role, not an appearance.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

VictoryOverFear said:


> Just answered Komorikun with the same question. Yes, it's personality. Gender as a role, not an appearance.


What does a girl do to make her "very feminine" ? What does she to do to make her "mostly feminine" ?


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

VictoryOverFear said:


> Just answered Komorikun with the same question. Yes, it's personality. Gender as a role, not an appearance.


You should probably write that in the OP, otherwise people will think about appearance.


----------



## VictoryOverFear (Mar 18, 2014)

probably offline said:


> You should probably write that in the OP, otherwise people will think about appearance.


I will, thanks!


----------



## Putin (May 21, 2013)

I would say I'm "mostly masculine" and would like a "mostly feminine" woman.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Where's the option for mostly masculine female, that becomes more feminine in the bedroom.

Those are the ones.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I'm a mostly masculine male (except for all those chick flicks I've been watching lately), and I want a mostly feminine female. I'm mostly masculine because I work out and have generally manly or neutral interests. I want a mostly feminine woman in the sense that she is soft, kind of delicate, cries easily, lets me protect her, etc. Also I have a fascination with the contrast between masculinity and femininity, and it turns me on to have these contrasting but complementary forces acting and interacting together.


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

Mostly masculine wanting mostly feminine.


----------



## Schwenger (Mar 18, 2014)

I put "mostly masculine" but I see myself as moderately masculine because I pay attention to my looks more than the average man and I'm interested in learning how to bake but I'm looking for a mostly feminine female.

I find it weird that guys in my area don't read, which I see as a bit of an advantage for me


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

"I am a not very feminine girl and want a not very masculine man"

I guess? :stu


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Everyone has different perceptions of what feminine and masculine really is. Not to mention that splitting those terms into many degrees of masculinity and femininity is confusing. It also forces you to reduce your choice to one single narrow segment of the opposite sex. What if you are ok with several degrees of femininity/masculinity and only dislike one or none? I think many if not most are in this category so they will choose those options that are somewhere in the middle as they are more safe(like ''mostly''). 

I want a girl/woman that feels for me as much as I am feeling for her. That should be enough. The rest is just pointless details.

I do not find any option that fits me there so I will not vote.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

arnie said:


> What does a girl do to make her "very feminine" ? What does she to do to make her "mostly feminine" ?


This. Clarify your gender roles, bro.


----------



## Alas Babylon (Aug 28, 2012)

Why would LGBT roles be too hard? They aren't aliens or something.

Surely you could just cut out specifying the sex of the voter and have "I'm a masculine person and want a feminine partner" or "I'm a feminine person and I want a feminine partner" and so on to be more efficient. That way, you'd cover LGBT and Straight people at once.


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

I guess "I am a mostly feminine girl and want a not very masculine man"


----------



## ericastooge (May 20, 2009)

I am a very feminine girl and want a very masculine man


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

I am neither gender, but do know what I want, but it's not listed on here anyway.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## VictoryOverFear (Mar 18, 2014)

ericastooge said:


> I am a very feminine girl and want a very masculine man


Hell yeah, high five!


----------



## Laith (Mar 20, 2009)

After I come home after a long day of grunting and throwing around huge heavy rocks, I expect my harem of fine feminine women to kneel and say "Hail to the king" in unison.


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

To be classified as "very feminine" do I have to drop $1000 of my boyfriend's money on a new pair of shoes?



kiirby said:


> Clarify your gender roles, bro.


What I'm getting at.


----------



## VictoryOverFear (Mar 18, 2014)

AlchemyFire said:


> To be classified as "very feminine" do I have to drop $1000 of my boyfriend's money on a new pair of shoes?
> 
> What I'm getting at.


I would say if you're working full time you probably can't be very feminine. Same with if you don't plan on having kids or getting married.


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

VictoryOverFear said:


> I would say if you're working full time you probably can't be very feminine. Same with if you don't plan on having kids or getting married.


Why can't you be feminine if you work full time?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Some days I'm feminine, some days I'm masculine, and most days I'm probably somewhere in the middle. I want a man with both what are considered to be feminine and masculine traits, but probably slightly heavier on the masculine side, after all, because I like men. *shrug*

(...and I suppose this was not directed at me, because I'm 33. I'm not a girl. lol)


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Um, where's the option for...

_I am a very feminine girl and want a very feminine girl_

I feel excluded! :spank


----------



## Alas Babylon (Aug 28, 2012)

VictoryOverFear said:


> I would say if you're working full time you probably can't be very feminine. Same with if you don't plan on having kids or getting married.


That's a very archaic view of femininity you have there.


----------



## xRoh (Mar 21, 2014)

Uh confusing.

I suppose I look very feminine but I don't act it most of the time, and I like mostly masculine looking men, but who aren't afraid to walk around in my underwear and watch Disney films with me. *shrug*

I just picked "I am a mostly feminine girl and want a mostly masculine man"

Edit - oh whoops, missed the clarification. It would still be the same I guess.


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

I dont know what i am or what i want :stu


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

VictoryOverFear said:


> I would say if you're working full time you probably can't be very feminine. Same with if you don't plan on having kids or getting married.


stop trolling all ready.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

VictoryOverFear said:


> I would say if you're working full time you probably can't be very feminine. Same with if you don't plan on having kids or getting married.


I don't agree. I think being feminine is your attitude for how you interact with people. Trading working in the home raising children for working in an office doesn't change that.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

I want a lumberjack.


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

4% of men think they're very masculine.
26% of women think they're very feminine.

I'm surprised, this poll actually turned out pretty interesting. I wonder why that is: are the genders defining "very" and "mostly" differently? is SA a feminine quality? do women feel more pressure to present as very feminine?


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

I don't even know where I lie on the scale of "very feminine" to "not very feminine".


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Gwynevere said:


> 4% of men think they're very masculine.
> 26% of women think they're very feminine.
> 
> I'm surprised, this poll actually turned out pretty interesting. I wonder why that is: are the genders defining "very" and "mostly" differently? is SA a feminine quality? do women feel more pressure to present as very feminine?


"very" masculine guys are the douchebag alpha bro types that have no problem picking up girls off the street and are often see getting in chest bumping matches with other dudes. Obviously, the guys on SAS aren't like that.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

failoutboy said:


> I think I'm a not really masculine but not really feminine either guy and I want a not really feminine but not really masculine either girl. (I'm not talking about androgynous though.)


I'm pretty much this. I don't see that option on the poll so I can't vote.


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

Gwynevere said:


> 4% of men think they're very masculine.
> 26% of women think they're very feminine.
> 
> I'm surprised, this poll actually turned out pretty interesting. I wonder why that is: are the genders defining "very" and "mostly" differently? is SA a feminine quality? do women feel more pressure to present as very feminine?


I think its cos shyness is considered a rather feminine trait by its nature, introvert, extrovert, yin and yang... bla bla bla


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

A mix of both is really nice and I'm not sure what I am. A lot of people would probably call me feminine.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

What is the difference between a mostly feminine girl and a not very feminine girl? 

Either way, I guess I'll just go with, "I am a not very feminine girl and want a not very masculine man". :blank


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I don't know where I fit. I do girly things, but I don't consider myself overly girly. Nor am I overly masculine yet I have some "masculine" interests. I don't approach life that way. I do stuff I like and say things I want. Gender role concepts have little to do with it. 

I like guys who do what they want without being concerned about being "manly" or not.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

I am too masculine, everything I say is yelled and everything I give is thrown.


----------

